# What is the minimum amps reqiurd fr a HD 7750



## sayan8 (Oct 9, 2012)

I hav a AMD 7750.So my frnd also willing to get it...But he is wondering what is the min amps required on 12v .... Please reply


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

Use this tool: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

After calculating the required power rating , divide the value by 12....that will give you the safe amps on the 12v. Do notice that the power required is a summation of all powers on 5v, 3.3 v and 12V. Modern PC's draw max power from 12V and even if we are clubbing the other voltage, the divide by 12v method keeps you above the green zone 
Having said that, the 7750 power footprint is 55 W well within the pci -e slots 75W.....means you dont need any external power connector for this card.Having  18-20A on the 12V rail assuming a non oced dual core cpu+2 ddr stick + couple of Sata drives gave me the figure of about a min of abt 15.2A to 19.25A overall..meaning a min of roughly 14A to 18A


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 9, 2012)

He has 16 amps on 12v rail....Will it work??


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 9, 2012)

HD 7750 should work with all crappy PSU's out there considering its load power consumption is about 40's..


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> He has 16 amps on 12v rail....Will it work??


It will , but as I said it would be like walking on razor edge. Do keep in mind i arrived at that figure after assuming a non oced sandybridge pentium.I assume your friend would be having something older with a bigger power footprint.Add to that that most generic smps lie about delivered power and the factor of capacitor aging when used for a considerable period of time  If possible ask him to upgrade a decent psu, not only for his gfx card but overall safety and reliability of the system over the years.Its like a investment. 
Incase he cannot owing to financial reasons, if his older psu is has been used considerably over 4 years, i suggest changing to a more decent and newer generic smps that one gets for 500to 1000 bucks(zeb 450 gold)



rajnusker said:


> HD 7750 should work with all crappy PSU's out there considering its load power consumption is about 40's..



Nope its 55W, read here :*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7770-7750-benchmark,3135.html
It will work but i personally advise against using it a old generic smps/


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 9, 2012)

Its only one year old...

Name-      Rage 450w
AC input	115/230V~	10/6A	60/50Hz
Output	+3.3 V	+5A	    +12V	-5V	-12V  	+5VSB
                 22A	         35A	     16A	0.3A	  0.8A	  2A

please confirm will it work??


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

It may or may not, cause I don't believe in the rating of OEM or desi PSUs.
Better & safer option: But a new PSU like Corsair VS450 or CX430V2.


----------

